# federal reserve shuts down its weekly money supply data as money supply increases 500%



## Murrmurr (Apr 14, 2021)

This is really interesting. Published on Apr 6th. I don't know much about this guy but I'm going to look into him further.
Video is about 10 minutes long.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 14, 2021)

This is EVERYTHING I knew AND MORE!

I have touched on so many of these points in other threads, however, I was met with _heads in the sand_ replies.

Thank you posting, Mur.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2021)

Murrmurr, let us know what you find when "you look further into the guy" in the video


----------



## Don M. (Apr 14, 2021)

If our government doesn't stop "throwing"  money at every problem....with NO plans for financing the spending....the day is not far away when a loaf of bread will cost $100...maybe more.   With this runaway deficit spending, investing in precious metals....gold and silver...is looking like a better option with every passing year.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> If our government doesn't stop "throwing"  money at every problem....with NO plans for financing the spending....the day is not far away when a loaf of bread will cost $100...maybe more.   With this runaway deficit spending, investing in precious metals....gold and silver...is looking like a better option with every passing year.


We invested in silver some years ago and that's not good either...the price of it skyrocketed and they just shut down trading on the commodity market.

Don't think there's any reliable golden goose out there.  Hub says if it gets that bad, just grab your long gun and go squirrel hunting.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 15, 2021)

Liberty said:


> We invested in silver some years ago and that's not good either...the price of it skyrocketed and they just shut down trading on the commodity market. Don't think there's any reliable golden goose out there.  Hub says if it gets that bad, just grab your long gun and go squirrel hunting.



Yeah, gold and silver has been doing nothing in the past couple of years.  However, When, not IF, inflation begins to soar, due to the financial nonsense in government, it may be one of the few ways to keep up with rising prices.  I bought a bunch way back in the late 1980's, when silver was selling for about $8/oz., and I'm just sitting on it for an emergency fund.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yeah, gold and silver has been doing nothing in the past couple of years.  However, When, not IF, inflation begins to soar, due to the financial nonsense in government, it may be one of the few ways to keep up with rising prices.  I bought a bunch way back in the late 1980's, when silver was selling for about $8/oz., and I'm just sitting on it for an emergency fund.


Interesting question. What do you think "are" good investments during inflation times for us oldsters, or in fact, are there "any" good investments for us?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 15, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Interesting question. What do you think "are" good investments during inflation times for us oldsters, or in fact, are there "any" good investments for us?


Trying to predict the markets and their responses to financial issues is almost impossible...even for the "experts".  Perhaps the best approach is to stay invested in fairly conservative mutual funds that have a long track record of consistent moderate returns....5 to 8%,  If buying individual stocks, those with higher dividends usually perform well.  At our ages, gambling in new startup companies and things like Bitcoin is rather risky.


----------

